# Boxing day meets - Suffolk



## Benjamin (21 October 2008)

Does anyone hunt with the Suffolk, Waveney Harriers or the Stour Valley Beagles?

We are staying at our in laws over xmas and I am going to miss our boxing day meet. 
Can anyone tell me where the above meet? Will be staying around the Eye/Diss area. Please PM me.

Ta
P x


----------



## partypremier (26 October 2008)

Hi
Boxing Day meets as follows:
Suffolk Foxhounds meet at Hawstead Lodge Bury St Edmunds
Waveney Harriers meet at Bungay Market place
Dunston Harriers meet in Wymondham town centre

I love following foxhounds but you stand around too much with the Suffolk, the Dunston are very active great bunch &amp; always good food &amp; drink before &amp; after also the Waveney are a good bunch usually good runs.

So take your pick.  Check out H&amp;H this week for secretary details.


----------



## Benjamin (27 October 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for this.
I think the Waveney is going to be closest for me. Anyone know if I could get a hireling for a couple of hours in the morning?

Thanks again.

P x


----------



## Beagle (28 October 2008)

At one time the Stour Valley Beagles met at the Debenham Cherry Tree on Boxing Day.

Whether they still do I do not know.


----------



## partypremier (31 October 2008)

If you ring John or Melanie Ibbott on 01986 785352 they will get you a horse for the day.
Have fun.


----------

